# SMS auslesen / SIM-Karte "simulieren"



## theobald13 (5. Apr 2010)

Hallo Leute, 

ich muss eine Anwendung stricken, welche Infos aus einer SMS ausliest und diese an einen Webservice weiterreicht. Das Auslesen der Daten sowie korrekter Aufruf des Webservices sollten hier nicht das Problem sein. 

Mein Hauptproblem ist eher die Provider-Ecke, d.h. wie "simuliere" ich eine SIM-Karte mit z.B. Tomcat? 

Kenne mich in dieser Ecke leider überhaupt nicht aus und wollte daher mal nachfragen, ob hier evtl. jemand einen guten Lösungsansatz weiß? 

Danke, cheers! 
theobald13


----------



## The_S (6. Apr 2010)

Warum willst du eine SIM-Karte auf dem Tomcat simulieren?


----------



## theobald13 (6. Apr 2010)

Das ist (leider) ein ShowCase, um einfach zu zeigen, dass die Datenübertragung auch per SMS statt per WebService geht. 
Über die Sinnhaftigkeit kann man sich sicherlich streiten, nichtsdestotrotz muss ich es irgendwie umsetzen. ;-) 

Das mit dem Tomcat war nur ein Beispiel, es würde wahrscheinlich auch langen einfach ein Handy mit SIM-Karte an den entsprechenden Rechner zu hängen und eine eingehenden SMS auf dem Rechner als z.B. Text-Datei zu speichern und anschließend mit einem Programm auszulesen. 

Ich weiß leider nicht was es da so alles an eleganten oder weniger eleganten Lösungsansätzen gibt und wäre daher sehr dankbar für jeden Tipp.


----------



## The_S (7. Apr 2010)

Uff, das ist nicht gerade trivial. Guck bspw. mal hier: SMS Tutorial: How to Receive SMS Messages Using a Computer/PC through a Mobile Phone or GSM/GPRS Modem? AT Commands


----------



## theobald13 (30. Jun 2010)

Hi Leute, 

danke für die Tipps! 

Bei Twitter gibt es die Möglichkeit, Nachrichten auch per SMS zu "twittern". Der SMS-Nachrichtentext erscheint dann auf der öffentlichen Profilseite des Twitter-Accounts. Von dort konnte ich die Daten auslesen und weiterreichen ... Nicht schön, aber in meinem Fall ausreichend.   

Ist alles schon ne ganze Weile her, aber ich wollte nochmal Rückmeldung geben - vielleicht hilft das ja einigen Leuten mit ähnlichem Problem weiter ... 

Cheers!


----------



## ice-breaker (2. Jul 2010)

für sowas bieten SMS-Gateways auch Dienste an, dass gesendete SMS an den Gateway dir als Text per Web-Request zugestellt werden. Das nennt sich dann Inbound-SMS.

Hättest du dich damals klarer ausgedrückt, hätte man dir auch eher helfen können, denn das was du möchtest ist eben weit weg von "Sim-Karte simulieren".


----------

